# Young Couple Moving to Thailand



## apknight

Hi There!

My partner and I are both 23, with a six year old child living in Australia. Obviously being parents, we are limited on opportunities to 'see the world' and after a lot of thought and discussion we have decided that getting our TEFL qualification and moving to Thailand for a year would be a great first step in travelling.

Obviously being young, and moving to another country I have a lot of questions and hesitations and I am wondering if there is anyone on here that are in a similar position??

I would love to get as much information as I can regarding schooling, accommodation, lifestyle etc and would appreciate any advice.

Ash


----------



## dhream

*Another young hopeful...*



apknight said:


> Hi There!
> 
> My partner and I are both 23, with a six year old child living in Australia. Obviously being parents, we are limited on opportunities to 'see the world' and after a lot of thought and discussion we have decided that getting our TEFL qualification and moving to Thailand for a year would be a great first step in travelling.
> 
> Obviously being young, and moving to another country I have a lot of questions and hesitations and I am wondering if there is anyone on here that are in a similar position??
> 
> I would love to get as much information as I can regarding schooling, accommodation, lifestyle etc and would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Ash


Welcome Ash,

There are many threads that have asked this question already.

One of the members here is a teacher, and so is her partner, they are on Phuket (I think) your best bet would be to surf the threads that ask similar question to yours, and find that poster, sorry but I forget her handle, and then message her privately for further info.

Not to discourage you, but you'll both need degrees, TEFL qualifications (which you can get here cheaply if not already qualified) and you will both need to work full time to have a barely decent standard of living! Teachers here are paid a pittance! Maybe Korea or China while, not so charming as destinations, will certainly pay you a decent wage...

If you want your daughter to get a decent education herself, you'll need serious dinero to get her into a 'decent' school, i understand the system here is wanting, and you may have issues enrolling a non-Thai child in a public school, but admittedly, I'm no expert on expat kids issues. however, that's likely to be true of any Asian destination.

Anyway best of luck!


----------



## Deya

Hi, I live in phuket already 5 years. If you still think of moving here I could tell you about a great school, a homeschool, which gives a lots of quality for not as much money as an international school. It is alternative, based on Montessori system, parents help, it is designed to be the best for the child and convenient for the parents. 
Have you decide phuket or some more financial promising destination? 
Best of luck on whatever you have decided!


----------



## Happynthailand

if you have never been to Thailand I would come 30/60 days to have a look around,you might
not like Thailand,its not easy to live and work in Thailand.it will be an eye opening,to say the least,
But good luck on what ever you choice make
Happynthailand


----------



## MELODY_G

Hi Ash

I would say you need to see where you want to stay in Thailand. North ,South, or Capital?
because each place also got its own lifestyle and ways of living.

if you decide to stay in the north or the south of Thailand you might found a lower cost of living but the opportunities of finding jobs are not that high. On the other hand, if you decide to stay in Bangkok which is the capital city you might get more opportunities in finding jobs but the cost of living might be higher that the other parts of Thailand.


I hope my comment would be useful for you to make decision and also if you need more information you can let me know .


----------



## RickThai

I lived in Thailand for 18 months and have been married to a wonderful Thai lady (who is now a US citizen) for over 40 years. 

Every other year or so we go and spend a month in Thailand. I have two Thai SILs that are teachers. They earn about $500.USD a month.

I understand foreigners who are native English speakers can earn up to twice that, but not at every school.

The recommendations to go and visit Thailand for 60 days or so, is a very good one IMO.

Thailand is mostly hot and humid, the streets are very dirty (and smelly), and the people can be volatile (especially in the Far South).

Crime such as robbery is very common, even among Thai households. Foreigners are especially good targets of opportunity.

The current political situation makes widespread trouble very likely in the future IMO.

Other than that, the Thais can be very friendly, hospitable, and good hearted people as long as you stay on the good side of them (especially away from the tourist areas and big cities).

If I were to be in your shoes, and taking a young child to Thailand, I would consider Chiang Mai or perhaps one of the larger cities in central Thailand (Phitsanaluk, Khampangphet, or perhaps Sukothai).


IMO Bangkok is too corrupt and excessively overcrowded and most of the Thai islands I have been on (Phuket, Koh Sumui, Koh Chang, etc) have way too much vice (i.e. girly bars) for a child.


Good luck on your decision.

RickThai


----------



## Bahn_farang

You sound very brave and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Thailand is a wonderful place to live, work and bring up your child.

Guess the questions I would ask myself would be, why am I doing it and what safeguards do I have in place if everything goes wrong?

With 15 years in Thailand I have seen not everything but a fair bit. Feel free to ask specific questions.

Location
Job
Salary expectations

are three good places to start


----------



## bigt116

"Thailand is a wonderful place to live, work and bring up your child." - This is only true if your child goes to a proper international school that teaches a foreign curriculum and foreign exams.

Honest answer OP - you would be stupid to try and move here in your current situation, there is no way on Earth that even with both of you working that you could afford a good education for your child, let alone pay rent/bills/food/expenses etc.

You really do need to put your child's education first, and as TEFL teachers, you just won't be able to afford it.

Sorry, but those are the facts.


----------



## Bahn_farang

Don't listen to the naysayers. I have no idea what your situation is back home but perhaps a new start will lead to new opportunities. Having said that though schooling is a major concern for any parent. Perhaps you could work in a international school and get a discount on your term fees. Home schooling is another option.

I certainly won't tell you that a Thai is any better than your local school back home since I don't know you or your local schools.

If it were me, I would try it for a set length of time. Don't burn your bridges back home. If you decide it's not want you want to do then it has been a year out. No more no less - you can return to your own country knowing you tried it and it wasn't for you or your family. One year out of school will not kill the kids.

If you don't even try you will never know

Summary, try it out but have back up plans


----------



## bigt116

" Perhaps you could work in a international school and get a discount on your term fees" - this would really only apply to people who have QTS in their home country, something a pair of 23 year old TEFL hopefuls do not have.

Please don't give them false hope and encourage them to make a huge mistake for both their and their child's life.


----------



## Bahn_farang

bigt116 said:


> " Perhaps you could work in a international school and get a discount on your term fees" - this would really only apply to people who have QTS in their home country, something a pair of 23 year old TEFL hopefuls do not have.
> 
> Please don't give them false hope and encourage them to make a huge mistake for both their and their child's life.


If it is a mistake (which it may well be) it's not a huge one if they plan, one year that's it versus a whole life of regret for not trying


----------

